

Guy writes Common Lisp library to machine-tool casings for MIDI controllers - gruseom
http://ruinwesen.com/blog?id=387

======
mhb
It's interesting, but I wonder why he didn't just buy SheetCam for $150.

<http://www.sheetcam.com/Features/Milling.shtml>

